# T-Cut - Discuss



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Whats people views and WHY?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Not as terrible as people make out, but there's better stuff out there IMO.


----------



## xanimalx (May 13, 2011)

I just used it as I did not know any better. But it does get rid of scratches but does give u swirls and holograms so I just found out


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with better products out there of course but wondered what the crack was with it.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

be gentle with it and then polish up the aftermath. the stuff is pretty good, but i've found it to be better on flat paint rather than metallic.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Way back when I used to spray cars and initially I couldn't get a great finish from the gun, so I used to flat the paint down with 1200 grade (rubbed with soap as we didn't have 3000 grade back then  ). I'd then used T-cut _by hand_ to remove the sanding marks using a soft cloth with plenty of water. I'd then finish off with AG SRP and although these days I could do the same job in a fraction of the time using modern polishes and non filling waxes, the end result wasn't half bad.

However these days there are so many alternatives and low cost power tools and pads that it's hard to recommend T-cut nowadays.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Agreed. Much better stuff out there. It will induce micro-marring. Well, the scratch repair stuff does anyway!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

It used to or still has ammonia in it which will help bleach your paint. I used it on a faded red car years ago and after a few weeks it looked worse than ever.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

If used right I think it does a good job

Here are some pics of a car I did many moons ago using T-cut


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Leodhasach said:


> Not as terrible as people make out, but there's better stuff out there IMO.


Exactly my thinking on it. It's got a purpose and isn't the anti-Christ of detailing, much like chamois, sponges and drying blades aren't the Devil either.

There's just better products out there that offer the same but are more effective and less harsh.


----------



## todd100 (Dec 20, 2010)

old school yo


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

It's useless on modern paint systems, causes mdore damage than it removes.

Just finished doing TT RS that had tcut used in areas

http://t.co/j9H89RV (low quality. phone pic)


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

T-cut (metallic) is perfectly safe. 

T-cut (original) is no good on paint with a clear coat, and is the reason it has a poor reputation.


People often forget that the name T-cut is used on all sorts of products now, and they don't deserve the stigma of T-cut (original).

The coloured T-cut polish/wax AIO products are often misunderstood as well. Basically the only one to avoid is the original version of T-cut. Yes there are much better products than every version of T-cut, but people don't need to be so hung up on the name and automatically assume the worst.


I've even read about people advising against using T-cut metal polish, why? Metal polish is metal polish.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

It got abit of a bad name so people instantly diss miss it.Same with other stuff, because theyre un trendy theyre crap too.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well im glad this has come up as i will be testing in the future the T-Cut 365 Black on the black metallic Polo.... 
Just for the fact the original has such a bad press, i want to see what happens and as stated so many new products out there, but majority of which you need to order online and often need a machine.

Now dont scare me more than i already am...:lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

My problem is that it's a non diminishing, aggressive product, sold to Joe public as a harmless quick fix, with woeful instructions.

Basically last time I looked it said, work in to the affected area, wipe off and apply t cut wax for a nice job, thank you and good night.

Some prat just returned his company car to me with duff patches all over where he'd done just that to remove bird etchings prior to dropping it back. Knowing I am not happy gettig ****ted up company cars back.

Needless to say I was not happy, but at least he tried.

megs scratch X is readily available and light years better


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

From my playing around with T-Cut ages ago...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76209

It is imperative to make the differentiation between T-Cut Original (not designed for use on cars with a clearcoat) and T-Cut Metallic (used above) which is. T-Cut Metallic seems to work fine on the modern paint system in the link above. Again, as with all things detailing, it is down to learning the product and its function.

Is 3M Fast Cut Plus crap? No... It does a mighty fine job as a heavy cutting compound, yet it leaves similar marring to T-Cut Metallic (minor if used correctly!). T-Cut Metallic removes similar marring to FC+ in my experience, with similar levels of marring left behind. It is not a finishing polish, so should be treated as such - but use it for its purpose, and it will do the job with no complaints. No fancy names, so wont appeal to many here, but does the job just fine.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

drive 'n' shine said:


> It's useless on modern paint systems, causes mdore damage than it removes.
> 
> Just finished doing TT RS that had tcut used in areas
> 
> http://t.co/j9H89RV (low quality. phone pic)


Yep and post on here a few weeks back, newbie machine polished his whole car with t cut. Not pleased with the result oddly.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Does not using the product correctly make the product bad? Yes, the instructions are poor - that cannot be denied... that is a point that could be raised with loads of products!

As above - you wouldn't Fast Cut a car and leave it as it stands, without a finishing polish. Nor would you T-Cut a car and not use something to refine the finish afterwards (many "waxes" designed to follow T-Cut have the capabilities to refine finishes, remember). 

It is all down to correct useage, and knowing what the product is for. Marketing folk wont help with that, in common with everything else detailing, but a little trial and error and a little common sense certainly will.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I have some in the garage that has been left there for years, I would like to try it out again on a freinds car that we have been using as a test mule to see what happens.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

i bought t cut before i joined here didn't seem to work well and left stain were i worked it in at lucky car was worth nothing


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

It's not really much different to more expensive compounding polishes you can buy nowadays. 
Essentially its a gritty substance suspended in a lubricating liquid. The only things that have changed are that the liquid has become slicker and its cleaning properties have been improved and the gritty particles have been given the ability to diminish during the polish process and have been reduce in size. 

It's not really rocket science. You could add kaolin clay to fairy liquid and it would polish your car to some degree. It's how these products finish down that is where they excel nowadays over something like t-cut.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

So effectively it's an aggressive polish but the difference being that it's not micro abrasive like modern polish. 

To me that would indicate that it could be use to some effect if you were careful with it.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> So effectively it's an aggressive polish but the difference being that it's not micro abrasive like modern polish.
> 
> To me that would indicate that it could be use to some effect if you were careful with it.


Yes, it can be used to very good effect and by rotary is actually pretty nice to work with and finishes down admirably for an aggressive compound, old-hat or not! A bit like G3, it has a bad reputation owing to internet-forum misunderstanding of how to actually use it breading myths, but learn how to get the best from it and it is a valuable compound in any detailer's armoury (if they can overcome the lack of snob appeal of the name on the front  )


----------



## steeve (Feb 28, 2011)

T Cut?
You've got to be joking. It's just too aggressive to use on gloss. It's fine as an intercoat flatting medium but on finished paint, not likely. It will take the gloss off and leave it dull, so you'll end up using something the get the shine back.


----------



## xanimalx (May 13, 2011)

Cor. I wish I never said I used it now lol. I can see a compund off. People who believe that its good use it and show pics of b4 and after. And people who do not like use their equivalent and do the same show b4 and afters. Then we can all make our own minds up then. Or someone do 2cars one car with T-Cut used and the other car with the equivalent. 

This could be fun


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

T-Cut - The equivalent of Special Brew for paint work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

steeve said:


> T Cut?
> You've got to be joking. It's just too aggressive to use on gloss. It's fine as an intercoat flatting medium but on finished paint, not likely. It will take the gloss off and leave it dull, so you'll end up using something the get the shine back.


It is approximately the same as Fast Cut in its aggression and when used correctly (see my link above) by machine, on a clearcoat, it will refine just the same as well... It is a heavy cut compound and should be used as such. Treat it like this and it is a very useful product. And, like any heavy cutting compound, it needs refined after use - simples, really. By hand it will remove quite severe marks effectively, easier to use than compounds designed for machine, and use a refining polish afterwards and you've got a good combo for dealing with deeper marks and refining back a good gloss.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

xanimalx said:


> Cor. I wish I never said I used it now lol. I can see a compund off. People who believe that its good use it and show pics of b4 and after. And people who do not like use their equivalent and do the same show b4 and afters. Then we can all make our own minds up then. Or someone do 2cars one car with T-Cut used and the other car with the equivalent.
> 
> This could be fun


Look at the link I posted above, my first post in this thread and you will see before and afters of me trialling T-Cut both by hand and by machine.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I have used it to perfectly reasonable effect generating a perfect shine and without wrecking the paint.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Dave your thread confirms my thoughts, not a bad product to use in the right hands


----------



## davyboy (Jun 7, 2011)

i also use it occasionaly on cars that havent been looked after then follwed up with ag srp by hand then i wax it and find it quite good stuff but iv not tries many of the other harsh compounds before but i dont think it ruins paint instantly as some people claim


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> (if they can overcome the lack of snob appeal of the name on the front  )


Exactly whats being discussed in the corrution thread at the moment.

Comments regarding it being "useless" are utter rubbish and most likely the poster has never even used t-cut.

Old school products used correctly prove that technique over product are what's really important. A bad workman always blames his tools


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

When I was a lot younger that's really all there was, happy with it at the time with a coat of Turtle Wax on top.
Simple days............


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Dingo2002 said:


> Old school products used correctly prove that technique over product are what's really important. A bad workman always blames his tools


Mer? My Dad and Uncle were using it before I was born.I use it now,not trendy but good stuff.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

The only thing I have to say about T-Cut is what a mate said about it...

-T-Cut does NOT fix crash damage


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Edstrung said:


> The only thing I have to say about T-Cut is what a mate said about it...
> 
> -T-Cut does NOT fix crash damage


Define "crash"


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

The impact of anything hard with your car, however small, above a certain speed  How's that for vague?


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> The impact of anything hard with your car, however small, above a certain speed  How's that for vague?


LOL so vague it's practically a politicians promise :thumb:


----------

